# Owners Club Signature Logo



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya everyone, i just signed up for the web membership and i was just wondering if or how you get the logo in your signature on the forum?

thanks..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to have a look at the info here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

8)

Nick


----------

